# Fracino Cherub no fault found...



## harrydog (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi, I have a Cherub, it's 10+ years old. I make 5 ish 18g shots over the day. I back flush after use. I have descaled it with citric acid every 6 months. Hopefully not tempting fate but I have had no problems with it.
Should I get it looked at? Should I change the filter? ( I pop off the screen and clean down when I descale).

Please be gentle...


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

So I don't quite get your message, do you have a problem with the machine? or did you just acquire it and wonder about doing some maintenance on it?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

If it is still going well after this long, whatever you are doing is obviously working well. I would probably suggest a new screen and seal on the brew group but by the sounds if it there is no need to pay a professional to look at it.


----------



## harrydog (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks for replying. It's all going well, I have had it from new, just reading here people seem to love fiddling and I don't! 
A new screen and seal it is then.


----------

